# How to Connect DTH to TV Tuner Card?



## anandsagi (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am having Pinnacle PCTV 110i Internal TV Tuner Card. I use windows XP. I am having Tata Sky connection. How to connect this DTH to TV tuner card?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 28, 2008)

I also wanna know about pinnacle pctv sat pro card


----------

